# Hardscape :D



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi!

New layout coming....

80x45x40

And the hardscape...










Best Regards,
Bernardo Gordo


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice. What plants are you planning to use?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks awesome already... Looking forward to seeing it planted!


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking good! I love those rocks; where'd you get them?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Promises to be a great lay out.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I like it a lot, but have you thought about placing the two large rocks on the left differently? As they are now creates some stress because they fight for the focal point with the driftwood. It also makes the left side of the tank appear "heavy." Maybe two smaller rocks are worth a try, or placing them to the right of the driftwood behind it. I like the hill effect you have going on on the right side of the tank, but it's kind of lost.

However, with plants it could be totally different. Just my opinion, looking forward to seeing how this progresses!


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mato d'Alter*

ehehehehe

Hi again...

I have news, look:










Regards,
Bernardo


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

excellent.
So i love the last lay-out more...
the rock, the diftwood so nice, and 'golden hands' of Mr. Bernardo is so good.
waiting your update...


----------



## Paid (Feb 5, 2007)

Both very nice lay outs, love the new one a bit better though, looks very "high desert" Are you going to call it "the mount of olives" ? :lol:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I thought the previous one was more interesting. You confine yourself a bit by adding the visual line of the beach.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

To me the second piece of wood of quite interesting and well-placed. It looks like a baobab tree on the African savanah. I don't suppose you can put a lionfish up there on one of the branches....... no, probably not. I think Steven is right about the midground-foreground line. The pebbles in front might be grouped together more instead of strewn about. Maybe angle them from left to right, back to front? Anyway, it looks good and should provide a nice 'scape.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the second layout is really cool looking.


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello Friends!

Thank you for Comments!

The driftwood is indonese...And it's beautiful!
eheheehehe

How can i change the title of this thread?

Best Regards,
Bernardo Gordo


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

On the 19th of feb 2007, around the same time bErNaX did his tank (i think), i did mine like this. I know there is no proof etc etc but I dont feel a need to justify myself on who did this first.









Lol. bErNaX, when I saw your hardscape, I got the scare of my life. Its so similar! I decided to change mine a little and let you have yours. You post it up faster then me  plus urs looks way more developed. good job!


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for comment! 


The trunk called redmoor, it's indonese.


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mato d'Alter*

New photo...










Best regards,
Bernardo Gordo


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

How can i change the title of thread?!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

This looks great Bernardo.
The wood is superb, if a little dominant, in a nice way!
I'm not sure you can change the title of the thread, I think most people just start a new one.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Send me a PM with the new title and I'll change it for you.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Your Stream looks very nice ! and the Rocks on it is superb too.Nice tank.


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

A little evolution....
i hope you enjoy!



























































































and...

Now..


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

zQ. said:


> Your Stream looks very nice ! and the Rocks on it is superb too.Nice tank.


A little evolution....
i hope you enjoy!



























































































and...

Now..


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks very good. I'm glad you moved the anubias out of the branches, it looks much better at the base. Your tank is filling in nicely, I'll be interested in seeing how it continues to grow in.


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

Today.... no more algaes...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I like this latest photo. This is a great example of how hardscape that seems overbearing at first really finds its place once the plants grow in a bit.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah! really nice. It looks mych more fresch without alges! =)


----------



## mees (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, very nice aquarium. I have one little question to you: what was the reason you had algaes in your tank and how did you remove them? Just by clean the walls, isn't you? Some of them are still on a plants.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it often looks much more natural to have some green alges on stones and driftwood (or moss), but not on the plants ofcourse.
It looks like just the walls are cleaned?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The tall leaves behind the driftwood look not gud as before.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I think when the glosso between your rocks (i believe it's glosso) grows in then the tank will really come to life. I think your aquascape will look really clean when all the green comes in, and hopefully algae stay out  .


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

News...


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

amazing...


do you have a bigger version of the tank with no filter or diffuser in it? lol, this would be a sick wallpaper


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

(no offense) EVEN WITH THE ALGA, THIS SCAPE IS JUST REALLLY NICE, one of the best i've seen! keep up the amazing work. nice freaking wood!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah! Awsome tank!!! 

When you put the light on the right side of tank, you see the "filterhoses" very well...


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

wonderful hardscape


----------



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

Gorgeous scape.


----------



## bErNaX (Jul 12, 2006)

NEWS!!










 
Bernardo Gordo


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Lookin good Bernardo


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats some crazy wood. , awesome scape.


----------

